# What happened to my oto? Please help



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

I have had it for 1 month, but few days ago a strange big belly showed up, and it's not active anymore. The belly is not round, but looks like a some sort of lump inside. What happened? Is it sick? What can I do to it? Thank you.


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

It looks like dropsy, you really need to put him in a hospital tank before he could infect another of your fish. Once in the hospital tank you could try a metro treatment and water changes!


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks hillmar. I am new to this hobby. What is metro treatment? Do you mean to do the water change for the main tank?


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Metroplex is used to treat internal bacterial infection, I'd advise treatment in a hospital tank though since there is a chance that metroplex can kill off good bacteria in your filter too. You could also try Epson salt for constapation, but it looks more bacterial in my opinion! Water changes daily on your hospital tank.
Here is the description of metro from seachem website :
MetroPlex™ is an effective and safe treatment for several protozoan and anaerobic bacterial diseases of fish (Cryptocaryon, Hexamita, Ichthyophthirius). It does not adversely affect the filter bed and is easily removed with carbon. There is little danger of overdosing. Usual dose is 125 mg/10 gallons.


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

, It died this morning. I am sad.

Thanks for the help， Hillmar. Do I need to do something to my main tank?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

There is not usually anything that can be done with internal bacterial infections. They are usually contained within the host organism unless it is left in the tank and scavenged upon.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Diagnosing fish disease is really tricky. Unless you start noticing problems with other fish I would not use medication in the main tank. Test the water parameters if you have the kits to do so, and perhaps post the results here.


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

I wouldn't treat the tank unless you do see issues with the other fish. But what I recommend you do is perform a large water change, clean clean water in the aquarium will help if there are still problems.


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

TomC said:


> Diagnosing fish disease is really tricky. Unless you start noticing problems with other fish I would not use medication in the main tank. Test the water parameters if you have the kits to do so, and perhaps post the results here.


Water was tested 2 days ago. 
Ph 6.8
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 20

The other thing I did last week was I took a bga infected java fern out and gave it a seachem excel bath (1 excel, 4water). Maybe this klled the oto?


----------

